# Obama; 3rd term?



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.salon.com/2012/11/02/gingrich_supporters_warned_of_a_third_obama_term/
________________________________________________________________________________

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...preneur-scares-up-business-with-dubious-claim
________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Considering 30 states have told the feds GFYS in regards to implementing Obamacare (which will bankrupt it before it starts), I don't see the 22nd Amendment being repealed anytime soon.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't be so quick to say, "it'll never happen". I've been hearing more people talking about this. Anything is possible with the "great one" and his minions.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing would surprise me at this point but even if he can't pull it off, it appears that Hillary is preparing to take his spot and we all know the vagina's will come out in droves to vote for that mess.

Face it, we're outnumbered by mental defects:
http://article.wn.com/view/2012/08/29/Women_shout_their_message_to_RNC_at_protest/


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This Cuntree is looking more like Venezuela everyday, Osama buys votes with phones and chavez uses free gas.


----------

